# free diving



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

I want to no if anybody knows of any kind of strucher that is good for free diving.I go to navar pier but iam looking for somthing esle.


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

I was going to put the same question up, but for the Destin/Panama City Beach area if anyone knows.


----------



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

yea, well if u can make it to navarre pier. i dont now if u already try that.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

I free dive the Navarre pier regularly. One place I would like try is free diving the Mass.

Guess we would need a small boat to get there and do it on a high tide but I bet it would be pretty cool.


----------



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

is it to the right of the pass. 3rdor 4th bouy?


----------



## Joebm83 (Apr 28, 2008)

The Mass is a great place to free dive but you have to hit it at just the right time or the tide will be ripping


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Yea to the west of the pass a bit. You do have to hit it right. Id say on a incoming high tide with as little change in tidal height the better.

Do you have a boat we could get out there with? Id be willing to go any time say afterwork in the afternoon or on a weekend. Wouldnt be a long trip.

My brother in law has a 16 cape horn we might be able to use sometime.


----------



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

i willing to go out there sunday or monday. the more the marrier.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

you are pretty much in the wrong part of the state for freediving unless you can reach depths of 80+ feet. I grew up on Merritt Island and used to travel south to Ft. Pierce and free dive the first two reefs which are 150 to 200 yards from shore and catch lobster and shoot grouper and snapper. The water depth is 15 to 25' of water there.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey here is a pretty good map showing the location of the mass.

http://www.charts.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/11384.shtml

And here is the general link:

http://ocsdata.ncd.noaa.gov/OnLineViewer/GulfCoastViewerTable.htm

I am convinced we can kill more fish than we currently believe free diving. Granted we do not have reefs right off the beach in 15-20 feet of water, but there are thepiers and jetties and also the wrecks offshore. My goal this summer is to prove that we can be successful spearing fish free diving. We shall see.


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

we have killed lots of fish free diving. JoeBM killed a 30+ lb cobia, we have shot lots of sheepshead, spanish mackerel, kings, and spade fish. i think if you were free diving the rigs you could shot some AJ's, snapper and possibly a grouper. 



good luck with the free diving, its fun and with some conditioning you can go pretty deep we have free dove the 3 barges before and have touched the bottom.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey guys,be careful of the currents. They can be deadly. Especialy around the passes and jetties. Only hit the mass on a calm day. It can be very dangerous. 

Good luck! I hope you slay some fish!


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

You got that right Cobia Catcher and Sniper. 

The currents can be a bitch out there. 

60 feet is an impressive free dive. The deepest I have made is 40 but I am working on it. By June I want to hit the 500 foot mark and be able to stay approximatley 30 seconds. Be tough but I think it could be done.


----------



## Joebm83 (Apr 28, 2008)

That day at 3 barges with cobiacatcher was crazy..At 55-60 ft we couldn't stay very long though just long enough for me to free the anchor..lol.. I wouldn't mind doing some free diving, I haven't really been since I was scuba certified..


----------

